# Powerbook alu G4 15



## jaboule (18 Juillet 2010)

Mon écran n'a plus de luminosité seulement une lumière blanche en bas
J'ai changer l'inverter et le problème est  encore là, je peux voir une certaine image mais  c'est difficile pour la vue :rateau:
Pour changer l'écran , est-ce que d'autre marque peuvent à la place . On m'a dit que celle de Samsung peut faire en existe tu un autre qui peut faire à la place


----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2010)

jaboule a dit:


> Mon écran n'a plus de luminosité seulement une lumière blanche en bas
> J'ai changer l'inverter et le problème est  encore là, je peux voir une certaine image mais  c'est difficile pour la vue :rateau:
> Pour changer l'écran , *est-ce que d'autre marque peuvent à la place* . *On m'a dit que celle de Samsung peut faire en existe tu un autre qui peut faire à la place*



Faut s'accrocher pour comprendre ce que tu dis, si tu pouvais soigner un peu l'expression ça serait pas mal merci.

Si ta question est de savoir si des dalles samsung pourraient-être compatibles, la réponse est peut-être, sachant que samsung fournit souvent apple en dalles. Cependant si tu demandes ensuite si samsung pourrait te faire ce changement, là je dis non.

Le mieux qu'il te reste à faire, c'est de le faire toi même ou par quelqu'un de suffisamment bricoleur et le meilleur endroit pour trouver des dalles à pas cher, qui seraient en plus des dalles d'origines correspondant exactement à ton mac, c'est de furter sur ebay ou des sites de petites annonces.


----------



## jaboule (19 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Faut s'accrocher pour comprendre ce que tu dis, si tu pouvais soigner un peu l'expression ça serait pas mal merci.
> 
> Si ta question est de savoir si des dalles samsung pourraient-être compatibles, la réponse est peut-être, sachant que samsung fournit souvent apple en dalles. Cependant si tu demandes ensuite si samsung pourrait te faire ce changement, là je dis non.
> 
> Le mieux qu'il te reste à faire, c'est de le faire toi même ou par quelqu'un de suffisamment bricoleur et le meilleur endroit pour trouver des dalles à pas cher, qui seraient en plus des dalles d'origines correspondant exactement à ton mac, c'est de furter sur ebay ou des sites de petites annonces.



Ce que je veux dire si une marque autre que Samsung peut faire .POUR la remplacer je suis capable , Je veux seulement savoir si d'autres marques sont compatible. 
C'est aussi simple que ça :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2010)

jaboule a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire si une marque autre que Samsung peut faire .POUR la remplacer je suis capable , Je veux seulement savoir si d'autres marques sont compatible.
> C'est aussi simple que ça :mouais:



Et c'est un peu mieux exprimé bizarrement aussi 
Après y a pas de raison, n'importe quelle dalle avec la même connexion devrait fonctionner, mais bon moi à ta place je choisirais une dalle provenant d'un powerbook identique d'occasion, j'ai peur que tu te fasse chier sinon.

Je peux pas sinon répondre précisément à ta question et je doute que tu aies bcp de réponses, alors bon courage.


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Pour moi ces simplement sois ton nouvelle inverteur qui est mort ou les neons d'éclairage


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour moi ces simplement sois ton nouvelle inverteur qui est mort ou les neons d'éclairage



Les tubes CCFL


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui melaure je sais j'ai dit néon d'éclairage pour faire simple

Cold Cathode Fluorescent Lamp(s) 

D'ailieur je cherche un CCFL de Powerbook 100, impossible à trouvé ce truc


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Tu as perdu Google ? 

Sur cet faq (vas à Q: My screen has gone dead, turning the brightness control has no effect), ils parlent de "Light Bulb". Ce n'était peut-être pas du CCFL à cette époque ...

Ca discute la aussi, mais pas de solution.

Et sur eBay ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2010)

Non, j'ai déjà cherché sur google et même avec la référence du CCFL et c'est bien un CCFL et mon inverter est OK

Oui j'ai cherché ebay


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Tu as même pas pu trouver une référence de composant que tu pourrais commander dans une boutique d'électronique ?


----------



## SadChief (23 Juillet 2010)

Jette un coup d'oeil ici - sait-on jamais


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juillet 2010)

Non et sur bricomac il ne vendent pas pour les Powerbook antérieur au G3


----------

